# Coffee, Coffee, Coffee



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone else here entirely caffeine dependent?


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not dependent on it but it sure helps me get up in the morning 

I know an ENTP guy who hates being "addicted" to things. He doesn't eat or drink things like coffe, sugar, soda, alcohol or any kinds of supplements. He's the most healthy guy i have ever known lol:tongue:


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

My co-worker threatens to stage an intervention on my behalf because I drink so much coffee. Actually, it isn't the quantity so much that she's concerned about but the quality... instant espresso. I actually like it and it takes no time to make. It even has crema for a few minutes. I drink about 4 to 5 cups a day. I'd love to drink better coffee but I appreciate it more when it's a special treat.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

I think coffee tastes icky :/


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I take a 16 oz. tumbler of coffee to work every morning and drink about the same amount at my house on the weekends.

It's not a ton, but my body has certainly learned to depend on it. I get massive caffeine headaches if I don't drink coffee in the morning.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

Iced coffee is my drug - but I can't drink caffeine after 1:00pm, for some reason it affects me and I don't sleep (Yeah, I'm a wimp)


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't even get the sleeplessness from it anymore. I feel like half a person without it.

I hate being dependent on something (the days when I can't get access to enough are the worst), but I also can't motivate myself to kick the habit because there is never a good time to feel like I'm living in a cloud for a month. Merp.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I love coffee, however I have absolutely no dependence on it whatsoever, and caffeine has never had any effect on me asides from the plain fact that it's a diuretic. I typically find myself drinking about one cup every few months or so, and on those occasions it's more likely than not coming from a nearby Tim Hortons. I later learned though that I should be keeping my caffeine intake relatively low anyways.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm hooked. I just started drinking it a few years ago and have no idea how I went so long without it. I get headaches if I skip it too. Today I had a huge salted caramel mocha from Starbucks, and also took pseudoephedrine for congestion and *WOW*, I got a LOT done today. lol


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

deardeer said:


> Anyone else here entirely caffeine dependent?


Caffeine dependent? Yes. Coffee dependent? No. 

I just tried this last week to drink coffee again. Took a sip straight. Hot water and not appealing. Tried adding minor amounts of different things. Didn't help much. So on coffee runs I get more ice and water. Do toss an occasional 5-Hour Energy though.

How do you take your coffee? What brand and type and, etc.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

I cold brew coffee by the gallon. Love the stuff.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I go a couple days without coffee and without any other caffeinated drink....I start feeling drowsy and unenergized. I put this off as my addiction to caffeine.....however, I still enjoy coffee and other caffeine drinks such as soda (my two main drinks). Whether it's actually ''good'' or not I don't much give a shit...I enjoy them, I will continue to enjoy them for as long as I enjoy them.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I'm helplessly caffeine dependent. For my winter job, I drink a 16oz coffee every morning at home before work and start craving caffeine before I even get home, so on my way home almost every afternoon I'll pick up a liter of diet coke or a Monster energy drink (the blue kind) to drink as soon as I get home. Actually, I'm sipping a Monster right now (having already had my coffee around 8 this morning).

In the summer I don't like having to pee too much at work (I constantly have a two way radio on me and getting radio calls while you're peeing is... awkward...) so I usually take two 5-Hour Energy shots with me to get me through the morning/afternoon and then I get a diet coke with dinner (I work 10-10:30, though some nights I'm there until close to midnight, in which case I usually have another 5-Hour Energy around 9 or 10). I've also been known to swing through the Dunkies drive through at 11 o'clock at night after work for a large iced coffee and have no problem falling asleep by midnight.

In the summer I feel like I'm working so much and required to be so high energy for that entire 12-14 hour shift 5 days a week that I NEED that caffeine, but in the winter it's just a vice. Then there's the fact that I'm probably spending as much on my caffeine habit as the average smoker spends on cigarettes....


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

In december, I took 11 days off coffee. It was difficult the first week; I was grouchy and headachy. I eventually got past that part -- I just wanted to prove I -could- go without it, then I started drinking it again (because omfg its delicious and I looooove it - the smell, the taste, _the caffeine buzz_.) 

I buy half-caf, whole bean, and grind a small grinder full for a very strong tasting cup of coffee in the morning. Typically thats all I have. If I have another that day, I reuse the same grounds.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

An epic drink. But it has to be dark roast;none of the blond roast for me


----------



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

​I would be a significantly meaner person if I didn't have access to coffee at various points in the day. Coffee is great.


----------



## Misericorde (Jan 8, 2013)

I absolutely love coffee. Of all sorts. I can drink it like crazy.

For those of you who can't and want a healthier alternative, try some hot teas. 
Tea has caffeine, but quite a bit less and IMO is just as tasty, depending on what you get. Right now, I have cinnamon apple spice. 

But back on topic, for coffee right now, I have Kahlua. But I get Columbian dark roast at work for free, so I generally have a cup every day now when I go in unless I just feel like a cold drink. On those days, I'm perfectly fine. So I don't figure I'm dependant at all. I would pin the blame of my sleep issues on it, only I've had those long before I started drinking coffee (and I never was a huge soda fan). So, to be honest, I'm not sure it even does _anything_ aside from overheat me sometimes. .-.


----------



## Slimblue (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't go a day without caffeine running through my veins. Like seriously, I barely notice any effects from drinking any but I still must satisfy this compulsive need of mine multiple times a day!


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

Very much so. I kicked the energy drinks, but I'm still into coffee.


----------

